# $40 Million Tier III Data Center Opened January 15: Video Pr0n



## DomainBop (Jan 18, 2015)

$40 million Tier III data center just opened on January 15th

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=a2XaEITtpFU

website: data center features

The owner is MainOne, the operator of the MainOne submarine cable (capacity of 4.96 Tbps) that stretches from Portugal to Nigeria.

*edit:* _caution young computer nerds: watching this video may be harmful to your misguided belief that there are no women in technology_.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jan 18, 2015)

So now Nigerian spammers can setup their mail servers locally, right?

(btw: Zero casualties during construction was something like an achievement?)


----------



## Francisco (Jan 18, 2015)

George_Fusioned said:


> So now Nigerian spammers can setup their mail servers locally, right?
> 
> (btw: Zero casualties during construction was something like an achievement?)


Have you seen the death count for Qatar for the stadiums for the world cup?

Francisco


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jan 18, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Have you seen the death count for Qatar for the stadiums for the world cup?
> 
> Francisco


Nope, but this ain't no stadium, it's just a big two/three-storey building.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 18, 2015)

> So now Nigerian spammers can setup their mail servers locally, right?


More likely Nigerian ecommerce businesses will setup their operations in local data centers to serve the local market because ecommerce has been the major driver of Internet revenues for Nigerian Internet startups so far and Nigerian ecommerce revenues over the next 10 years are forecast to grow 35-40% annually. (the largest Nigerian ecommerce player Jumia started in 2012 and has already grown to 1000 employees with operations in 8 African countries)

Internet usage is growing rapidly in the country, up 16% last year. The country ranks 8th in the world now with 67 million Internet users, the majority of whom access via mobile. The opportunity to make money by starting an Internet business in Nigeria is similar to what it was in the US/Western Europe in the mid/late 90's.  Opening a data center or providing hosting services in Nigeria at this point could prove to be a very lucrative long term investment (plus the government is handing out some very nice tax breaks and subsidies to entice companies to invest in infrastructure like data centers and broadband).


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 18, 2015)

@George_Fusioned:

I think that most of the spam originating from Nigeria has nothing to do with Nigerian nationals at all. They have bigger problems..

and yea if you would look around a little bit you would realize human life has different value -in realty not just words- in different parts of the world. It's sad but true. It's enough to look @ Ukraine today. or France yesterday: being able to talk trash on others is much more important than the deaths of those editors (yea they were almost bankrupt before the attack and now the owner is happy to sell much bigger numbers of crap even pouring oil on the fire.. yuck) .. al that in the name of "freedom".

It's like the US spreading democracy with weapons. well same as the spanish,french,portugal,english did back in history. but it wasnt democracy it was called "christianity" and didnt have anything to do with the meaning of the world either.

sorry for the off.. [rant finished]


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Have you seen the death count for Qatar for the stadiums for the world cup?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Ay, I have a friend in Qatar, pss, don't talk shit about Qatar. It's a nice place actually, despite the bad stories you may hear, I was laughing at him onetime, he was talking about internet censorship, and complaining he has to use TOR to watch "adult" movies - lol, I love their blocked page.


----------



## William (Jan 18, 2015)

Considering transport and BW pricing in and to Nigeria.... i don't see much market for that.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 19, 2015)

William said:


> Considering transport and BW pricing in and to Nigeria.... i don't see much market for that.


MainOne does own the cable to Portugal (which also has a landing point in Ghana) and a lot of infrastructure around Lagos so that should help them a little.  I think that BW pricing in the area around Lagos will drop significantly over the next few years because the government has made building out the infrastructure a priority but BW pricing to other areas of Nigeria (and int'l transfer pricing unless you also own the submarine cable) will remain high.

The same situation exists on the opposite coast of Africa where BW prices in Nairobi (and to a few connected areas of Kenya) have dropped quite a bit over the past few years but international transfer pricing is still ridiculous.

(perfect example here: Kenyan cloud provider offering $16 VPS with 100 Mbps unlimited traffic within Kenya but pricing for international transfer is close to $1 per GB. https://www.angani.co/#pricing )


----------

